# Overclocking phenom ii*4 955....



## rahul.007 (May 22, 2010)

Hey guys, seeing so many people tweaking their cpus, i am thinking of overclocking my 1 month old proccy and gpu(msi-790gx).... but the problem is i dont have an oem hsf and nor do i have the required VITAMINE-M to get a good one like cooler master hyper n520(i recently brought nokia 5230 with whatever bucks i had)....

i am pressurizing on oem hsf cauz my proccy runs at 42'C-44"C(idle) and shoots upto 52"C at full load.... my room temp is around 35'C and i dont have an AC in my room.... 

so guys, pour in some suggestions for me....

*how far can i take my proccy at default stock voltage in the present scenario????*

//offtopic//

*fu)k these summers <*


----------



## rahul.007 (May 22, 2010)

here is what cpuid hw monitor says:-


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2010)

note these:

*CPU: *
1. don't touch voltage.
2. if temperature a bit too high, buy some arctic silver or CM nano & apply (they comes a lot in the tube, keep for latter use. i mean the IGP).
3. keep the side panel of your cabinet open if u don't have sufficient fan to suck air in & throw it out. or say u got bad fans.
4. now OC. you already OC to 3.5Ghz or so, seen in another thread. nice only.

*IGP:*
1. can u tell what sideport memory u got in your mobo? this will help determine if memory OC'ble too.
2. same here too. don't touch voltage. its not too risky but will surely generate a lot of heat.
3. if your motherboard got a heatpipe connecting NorthBridge to MOSFET heatsink, you can achieve close to 900Mhz OC.
4. sideport memory runs at 1333Mhz (default in 785G & 790GX board) & should be OC'ble to 1500Mhz. & have you brought yourself the Asus M4A785GTD-M EVO, you could have OC the memory past 2000Mhz. yes u read right. i read a review where the 785GTD-V sideport was OC to 1600Mh. however its smaller brother sideport went all the way to 2000Mhz (after voltage incrementation).
5. if u brought yourself the thermal paste, open up the IGP's heatsink & apply a little bit. giving you 50-100Mhz more OC potential or on other hand lower temperature by 5degree.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 22, 2010)

Its not worth risking OCing the IGP, the real gains are far too less, chances of messing are high.

here are a few tips for keeping your system cool, hope they help:
ways to keep your system cool


----------



## rahul.007 (May 22, 2010)

system stability test going on at 3.6ghz for past 17 mins.... have a look....


----------



## rahul.007 (May 22, 2010)

final results-

cpu frequency- 900*4=3.6 ghz
highest temp reached-62'C
least temp-44'C


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> final results-
> 
> cpu frequency- 900*4=3.6 ghz
> highest temp reached-62'C
> least temp-44'C



what multiplier you set the proccy at?

a few suggestion: 

1. pull the Vcore to 1.3V or maybe less. but for now keep at 1.3V & than try OC to 3.6Ghz. you should achieve 3.5Ghz stable. & than look at temperature. max should go down to 5*degree. as long as your proccy in 5*degree, its completely safe. also you may do 1 trick. in Overdrive create 2 profile. 1. Performance. 2. Powersaver.

1. save the profile with the OC settings.
2. bring proccy back to stock voltage or maybe to 2.5Ghz & lover Vcore to 1V or so. switch profile when u need performance & when u need save power (nighttime downloads)


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 23, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> final results-
> 
> cpu frequency- 900*4=3.6 ghz
> highest temp reached-62'C
> least temp-44'C




900 * 4 = 3.6ghz

are you mad ?

225 * 16 =3.6ghz

900mhz is the lower down frequency when cpu is not under load 
because of amd cool n quiet 3.0


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> 900 * 4 = 3.6ghz
> 
> are you mad ?
> 
> ...



 thats what i thought. Hyper transport bus at 900Mhz? Rahul inverted the laws of computing or what.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 23, 2010)

hehe sorry my mistake.... ....
mom mujh pe chilla rahee thi aur dhamki de rahi thi ups off karne ki.... 
jaldi baazi main mistake ho gayee....


----------



## rahul.007 (May 23, 2010)

new stability test results at 3.56 ghz:-


----------

